# Looking for a new laptop ? Don't rule out a Chromebook



## MarkinPhx (Oct 10, 2018)

I often see questions here about which PC to buy and I don't see Chromebooks mentioned much. I am generalizing some but I do think that most here would be very happy with a Chromebook but they  don't know much about them. 

Just a little background first. When Google came out with their first Chromebooks (CR-48) I was given one to use and evaluate. At the time I thought it was a nice innovation but not powerful enough to use on a day to day basis. A few years later Google shipped me the Google Pixel, their flagship Chromebook to do the same. Sadly, I was not allowed to keep this laptop so had to return it this past weekend. However my NDA has been lifted so I thought I would share my thoughts since I know many here are fed up with Windows and don't want to spend what it costs to buy a Mac.

I was very impressed with the latest version of the Chromebook  The Google Pixelbook is overpriced in my opinion but there are cheaper options out there if you are interested in getting a Chromebook. As soon as I returned my Pixelbook I went out and purchased a Chromebook made by Acer. You can find a very good Chromebook for as low as $300 but if you want all the bells and whistles plan on spending around $500 and above. 

Why buy a Chromebook over a Windows laptop ? For several reasons. First of all the operating system is not bloated like Windows is. Updates are a breeze and I encountered very few errors when using mine. If you use your laptop mainly just to surf the net, watch movies, check email, word processing, etc then you will not miss anything using a Chromebook over a Windows laptop.  Also if you have an Android phone and live in the Android atmosphere, you can use the same apps you like on your phone on the Chromebook as well. And if you are a total geek like I can be, you can now use Linux apps on some Chromebooks. Cost is another major factor. If you mainly use your computer for the things I listed above, you will spend a lot less money purchasing a Chromebook. 

Why use a Windows laptop over a Chromebook ? One of the negatives using a Chromebook is that for the most part you need to be online to use it. That point is rather moot in today's world since most things done on a Windows laptop require being online also but it is a consideration. Also, Chromebooks don't have the same graphical power as a Windows laptop so if you do heavy graphical work or edit movies and such then you are better off using a Windows laptop. And there might be certain apps that you have used on your Windows PC for years that are not available on the Chromebook. That might change soon though. 

Sorry for being so long winded but in summary, if you are in the market for a new laptop and mainly use your laptop for surfing the web, watching movies, sending emails, listening to music etc, then  don't rule out a Chromebook. You get more bang for your buck and some are very stylish. Go online and read the reviews, talk with friends or family who may have one, or go to your local Best Buy and try one out first though.

Oh, one more note.  Just because it is a Chromebook doesn't mean you have to use Chrome as your browser. There are many browsers available to use if you don't like Chrome including Firefox, Opera and Edge.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 10, 2018)

I had a Chromebook a few years ago but never liked it much.  IIRC, it didn't have file storage capability and I like storing photos on my laptop.   They are probably improved since I had one, but I'm not inclined to buy another.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 10, 2018)

You do bring up a great point about internal storage. The size of internal storage is more limited compared to Window laptops. I store most of my data online now so it's not a major issue for me but it might be for many.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 1, 2018)

I did the research, etc., for my sister to get a new laptop and we decided it made much more sense for her to get a Chromebook as opposed to a Windows based one.  The Chromebook would do the things she needed to do just fine and was a heck of a lot cheaper than going to a Windows one.  She just uses hers to surf the net, play very simple games, and do e-mail, and price was a big consideration for her.  She just doesn't need that hulking Windows system.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm not in the market right now but when I am, I'll be sure have a look-see. Thanks Mark!  :encouragement:


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 16, 2018)

Ok. My laptop just had to be taken off life support. May it rest in pieces. I am now on my dreaded Kindle. 
Amazon is having Black Friday sales this week. Lots of Chromebooks in my price range. I use the computer just to fun. Facebook, this place and some games on Pogo.com.  From what I have read, it may be all I need. 
That being said, can I install my all in one printer to a Chromebook?  What about a word program? I can save pics and files to a flash drive, no problem.
Suggestions?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 16, 2018)

We are looking for a new laptop and one that we are pretty serious about is a Dell Insprion 2-in-1 15.6" Screen 4K UHD Touch Screen w/Core i7, 16gb memory, 512gb ssd, NVIDIA GeForce MX150. Our current laptop is an old Toshiba that is extremely slow.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 16, 2018)

For the last year or so,  I have been using  my new  Dell   "All-in-one"  computer.  I like it because it takes up a helluva  lot LESS  space
on my desk !


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 14, 2018)

I saw where they were selling refurbished Chromebooks at what I thought was a good price so I bought one. I got it mostly for my online surfing, emails, and the like. For me it's  been working out fine. I semiretired my HP desktop for mostly now just doing the offline projects.. pictures, music, the big stuff.  

Thanks Mark for the head's up about Chromebooks, I'm glad I tried one.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 7, 2019)

The missus has been bit by the Chromebug!  I told her not to look directly into my monitor but it was to late by then. But this time we're planning on getting a chromebox for her. With a chromebox you just get a "box" then you connect your peripherals.. keyboard, monitor, as I understand it. I think this will be perfect for what she likes to do and the price looks good to me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 7, 2019)

HazyDavey said:


> The missus has been bit by the Chromebug!  I told her not to look directly into my monitor but it was to late by then. But this time we're planning on getting a chromebox for her. With a chromebox you just get a "box" then you connect your peripherals.. keyboard, monitor, as I understand it. I think this will be perfect for what she likes to do and the price looks good to me.


One of the best buys I have made...Still learning....


----------

